# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung oder werbt einen Freund auf dem Server Frostwolf



## jinzai (3. Januar 2014)

Biete Rolle der Auferstehung oder werbt einen Freund auf dem Server Frostwolf 
Habe viel erfahrung und unterstütze euch selbstverständlich etwas beim start
schreibt mir einfach eine pm 
MFG


----------



## jinzai (12. Januar 2014)

/push


----------

